# Dayan 4 Lunhai text based review



## EricReese (Apr 19, 2011)

Got my new Dayan 4 cube in today. Typing this post as soon as I touched it.

Out of box first impressions:

*stickers are very good quality.
*I get 45 degrees corner cutting easily, I don't have to force it at all.
*Reverse corner cutting is about 1 cubie, but Ryan says he was able to get more then that earlier when he opened it
*The feel of the cube is sort of "gummy" like an Elite's (if anyone has tried it, sort of that, but its very little amount of that feel, hard to explain). It also is clicky exactly like a lingyun.
*They really mean no pops, I can't even force one

Out of the box its very very good, but I will be doing an Ultimate mod on it with some lubix and will post the edited results when I finish 

Verdict: Definitely recommend it


----------



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

I really want that one, it sounds like an amazing cube!


----------



## Erzz (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to get one of these now, it sounds like it doesn't lock or pop. How is the speed? Once you mess with the tensions update as well please


----------



## EricReese (Apr 19, 2011)

The speed is fast, its comparable to a new Haiyan memory almost, but not quite. I will not be messing with tensions as I find the ones it is at now to be farily adequate. I had dinner so I haven't had time to start the mod, as I am also still watching the video on how to do it from here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZMDbAeAoQA


----------



## Jostle (Apr 20, 2011)

Care to make a review?
Edit: Video review, lol.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 20, 2011)

My camera is messed up. If I'm feeling up to it I will let Ryan do a video review. My computer is like dying all around... I definately need a new one. Stupid netbook


----------



## EricReese (Apr 20, 2011)

Just finished mod, holy crap, this thing is so fast, its overshooting, I will definately have to get used to this, I'm used to my slow crappy Haiyan lol


----------



## Erzz (Apr 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Just finished mod, holy crap, this thing is so fast, its overshooting, I will definately have to get used to this, I'm used to my slow crappy Haiyan lol


 
Did you just do the special lubing or did you take off any plastic?


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

GuHong or Lunhui?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 20, 2011)

Why are you modding it so quickly?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Got my new Dayan 4 cube in today. Typing this post as soon as I touched it.
> 
> Out of box first impressions:
> 
> ...


 
You still got time after your second job?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> You still got time after your second job?


 
He doesn't have a 2nd job. I do.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 20, 2011)

What????!?!?!?!?!?!??!
He lied to me. Whatever.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Got my new Dayan 4 cube in today. Typing this post as soon as I touched it.
> 
> Out of box first impressions:
> 
> ...


 
Thks.

Will probably get this once it is up on lightake.

Edit: I don't have a lingyun. How is it compared to a Guhong? Thks.


----------



## Winball (Apr 20, 2011)

Same size as guhong ?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> *I get 45 degrees corner cutting easily, I don't have to force it at all.
> *Reverse corner cutting is about 1 cubie, but Ryan says he was able to get more then that earlier when he opened it
> *They really mean no pops, I can't even force one


If this is true, as I kind of trust Ryan so I'll believe this, if you turn it 40 degrees and try and cut (50 normal, 40 reverse) which way does it go? xD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If this is true, as I kind of trust Ryan so I'll believe this, if you turn it 40 degrees and try and cut (50 normal, 40 reverse) which way does it go? xD


 
It seems to average about 40 reverse now. Rarely I get over 45.



Winball said:


> Same size as guhong ?


 
Yes.

Honestly if you use lingyun as your main go get this cube right now.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 20, 2011)

I got 2 yesterday as well. They're quite good but once a bit tighter than the other. I'll try and make a video later.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Think it would be good for OH? I'm looking for a dedicated OH cube now that I'm doing it more. 

Anyone know when the next one is coming out? Is it the Zhanchi?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think it'd be good for OH, well..it has potential. I'd still rank guhong better then this for OH


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm alright well I'll have to try it out at Cornell then.


----------



## cobe (Apr 20, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Thks.
> 
> Will probably get this once it is up on lightake.
> 
> Edit: I don't have a lingyun. How is it compared to a Guhong? Thks.


 
I have same question. But, I still want one to do my own comparison. Actually, it doesn't matter good or not, I'll happy to own one.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 21, 2011)

This cube sounds ultimately amazing.

Does it surpass the Guhong, or is it too early to ask?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd use my guhong (elite) over this. Just me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 21, 2011)

By Caltech Spring 2011, Speedcubeshop will have them. I will try one and hopefully buy one


----------



## theace (Apr 21, 2011)

It's here: BLACK (DIY), WHITE (DIY)


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 21, 2011)

How does the middle slice corner cutting compare to guhong? (Like if you do the MU U-perm)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> How does the middle slice corner cutting compare to guhong? (Like if you do the MU U-perm)


 
I feel weird answering allthis because it isn't my cube but it is great with M slices (don't remember what degrees it was getting but I got no lockups on MU stuff and the cutting was pretty decent IIRC).


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 21, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> How does the middle slice corner cutting compare to guhong? (Like if you do the MU U-perm)


 
In Donovan's video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNPWNBjDqTA ), at around 7:40 or so in, he shows the middle slice cutting corners. It looks like it does a pretty good job.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

sounds a bit better than my old F-II that I am still using xD
might finally be time for me to actually buy a new cube O no way!)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry for th lack of replies, I accidently unsubscribed XD

I promise to answer all the questions when I wake up, I wouldn't trust anything ryan has said, (not to say its wrong) but he has only played with the non lubed/tensioned version, and has not done extensive solves on it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Sorry for th lack of replies, I accidently unsubscribed XD
> 
> I promise to answer all the questions when I wake up, I wouldn't trust anything ryan has said, (not to say its wrong) but he has only played with the non lubed/tensioned version, and has not done extensive solves on it.


 
....


----------



## RTh (Apr 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> ....


 
When he wakes up... Maybe he's still sleeping.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

cobe said:


> I have same question. But, I still want one to do my own comparison. Actually, it doesn't matter good or not, I'll happy to own one.


 


Phlippieskezer said:


> This cube sounds ultimately amazing.
> 
> Does it surpass the Guhong, or is it too early to ask?


 
Hm...I think it is just as good as the Guhong, maybe even better, but personally I would use this over an Elite, simply because I prefer a lingyun over a guhong, it has the same feel as a lingyun


Zarxrax said:


> How does the middle slice corner cutting compare to guhong? (Like if you do the MU U-perm)


I haven't had any problems with locking up doing MU U perms, and H perms etc, no problems, slices aren't slow at all



uberCuber said:


> sounds a bit better than my old F-II that I am still using xD
> might finally be time for me to actually buy a new cube O no way!)


 
Oh wow, yea definately upgrade :tu


----------



## Jostle (Apr 21, 2011)

Think i'm getting money in a couple of days, totally buying this from lightake!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll get this and the Zhanchi when i go back to china this summer.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 22, 2011)

How have you received the cube from Witeden so quickly? Did you get it shipped by UPS or fedex?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered EMS shipping, dunno what though.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweet. I'm definitely getting this one, and probably the Dayan 5 as well...

So, from what I'm getting is that it's very debatable that it's better than the Guhong, but it's certainly better than the Lingyun?


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 22, 2011)

I honestly prefer the Lingyun over the Guhong. None of my 2 Lingyuns ever pop. I preordered a Lunhui and I will do the same with the Zhanchi


----------



## ianstern (Apr 22, 2011)

Do standard sized stickers fit on the Lun Hui (like the 1.6 cm stickers from Cubesmith)? In Donovan's video he says the Lun Hui comes with smaller stickers than the GuHong.


----------



## RTh (Apr 23, 2011)

ianstern said:


> Do standard sized stickers fit on the Lun Hui (like the 1.6 cm stickers from Cubesmith)? In Donovan's video he says the Lun Hui comes with smaller stickers than the GuHong.



They fit but I don't recommend using the Cubesmith ones. I'll use the Guhong ones =]


----------



## Bapao (Apr 24, 2011)

I got around to assembling my LunHui today. It should be mentioned that WitEden/ The Chinese postal service got this cube to me within 1 Week. Wow, fast shipping. Bravo! 

Anyway...... The build is as straight forward as any standard core 3x3x3, apart from the last edge piece being fiddlier to insert than what I'm used to; tight squeeze. Was afraid it was going to break on me at one point what with those extra anti pop thingies in the edges. 

Now it should be made known(again) that I am a total LingYun junkie and I was confident that no cube that exists or ever will, could or will beat it...The LingYun is just so pure in terms of its minimalistic being. As if the designer himself is actually in the cube doing his best to hold onto the pieces to prevent them from flying into the void. And he's doing that just for me. *Sigh*...the LingYun...my precious... 

After assembly, I tensioned the cube to what I would normally tension a LingYun or a GuHong, which in my case is very loose. I just like my cubes that way, being a sloppy solver and such. Over shooting is something that I've learnt to deal with from day 1 so I wouldn't want it any other way.

The LunHui sucked...which was what I was expecting. It felt like an MF8 but didn't have the speed and it locked like it was designed to do just that; lock up and make the designer look silly and me content and smug. As far as I understand, the designer is not the same person that designed the rest of the DaYan stuff so I was like; "How could DaYan put their name on this?!". I tightened it up, wrong move, it stopped being anything close to a speed cube...LingYun FTW. 

At this point, being the retarded buffoon that I am, remembered that this cube is built the way that it is so that it shouldn't pop. So in all my "eagerness" to give it a second chance and because I just couldn't accept that this is what DaYan intended, I loosened it even further...and further...until it became something that has put my LingYuns on the back seat. A revelation. (Please keep in mind that my LingYuns have seen solve upon solve, this cube maybe 50? So it's not even broken in yet. But then again; my LingYuns/ GuHongs impressed me from the first solve whereas this cube did not). 

My LunHui is so loose now that I can pull the pieces twice as far away from each other than any of my better cubes. Which is plain ridiculous. You can see the core easily. Anything before this and the DaYan 5(prototype, which me has) wouldn't survive this setup without spewing pieces on the first alg.

Summary:

On the tension that I have it on, the LunHui is almost on par with the LingYun in terms of not locking. The LunHui does lock if you screw up, but not in a way that will disturb your solve like say a GHII would. 

I've never been a big corner cutting propagate as it really depends on how tight or loose a cube is tensioned at with the newer DaYan kit. It cuts corners better than my LingYun at it's current tension, but doesn't pop. My LingYun will pop edges when I force an awkward corner cut. My LunHui cuts corners better because it's even looser, but seems to want to spew a corner piece as opposed to edges. Which is something I've never seen a cube do before. The pieces stay put though. 

Speed...this is what makes my LunHui better than my LingYuns...It's proper fast! Unbelievable...it's what the MF8 should have been but isn't. I still need to get used to how fast it is but damn, what a cube...It has my fullest respect. IMO, the LunHui is better than the LingYun. IMO the LunHui is the best speed cube there is in terms of "The Full Package". But then again; who am I to judge? It's all down to personal preference at the end of the day. Try one, play around with the tensions and see what you think.

*aaaagh! Sorry for the prior bad grammar in the last paragraph, hence the edit*


----------



## RTh (Apr 24, 2011)

@b4p4076 Why does the postal service take so long to deliver my freaking LunHui?! T.T


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe they are on easter holiday or something? I know my postal service doesn't deliver mails during easter.


----------



## RTh (Apr 24, 2011)

It might be that, but I just want it so bad after b4p4076's review.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 25, 2011)

You are a gentleman and a scholar. Thank you for writing that, it was beautiful.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 25, 2011)

@b4p4076:

Did you need to lube the lunhui to make it a better cube or just tensioning? From your review it seems like a good cube, I hope to buy this one later...


----------



## Vinny (Apr 25, 2011)

I ordered one from iCubeMart. Shipping is starting to get insane...

Can't wait to get it though


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 25, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> ...IMO, the LunHui is better than the LingYun. IMO the LunHui is the best speed cube there is in terms of "The Full Package"...


 
I was hesitating getting a lunhui until I read your review. Thank you


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds awesome, I might get one, when I have the money. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is the lunhui an improved lingyun, and this Dayan 5 an improved Guhong? That's just what it looks like to me from the little bit I've seen.


----------



## primecuber (Apr 25, 2011)

you spell it lunhei not lunhai


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually you spell it LunHui


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

You sure its not lunhoi?


----------



## Akuma (Apr 25, 2011)

I will make a video review as soon as I get mine from WitEden. Ordered mine almost 2 weeks ago, then again they are known to be slow...


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 25, 2011)

F15HB41T said:


> Sounds awesome, I might get one, when I have the money. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is the lunhui an improved lingyun, and this Dayan 5 an improved Guhong? That's just what it looks like to me from the little bit I've seen.


 
More like unpopable lingyun and an inpopable guhong so yeah.


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 26, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> More like unpopable lingyun and an inpopable guhong so yeah.



Ah, thanks. My Guhong never pops anyway, so I probably won't get one. Wait for the next big thing.


----------



## caseyd (Apr 26, 2011)

what does IMO mean


----------



## EricReese (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it means "Im Mopping an Office" in my opinion, not sure though.


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 26, 2011)

Question: Because it isn't pop able would you recommended it for feet?


----------



## RaresB (Apr 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I think it means "Im Mopping an Office" *in my opinion*, not sure though.


 
IMO i cant give a bigger hint


----------



## JackJ (Apr 26, 2011)

[youtube]bmCXfngI7Jk&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]

This wasn't a set up.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hahaha I can only imagine your face when it popped. The way you just sat there for 5 seconds without doing anything, speechless xD


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 26, 2011)

JackJ said:


> This wasn't a set up.



ya, I figured out that when it does pop it takes the whole row with it. The mech has it set up that the edges don't pop because they are attached to the corners, but what happens if the corner pops.........

EDIT: but it still almost never pops, making it ideal for BLD


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 26, 2011)

Woah got my Lunhui already

It's <3 compared to old unlubed F-II that I was using.

will start setting PBs soon


----------



## EricReese (Apr 26, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Woah got my Lunhui already
> 
> It's <3 compared to old unlubed F-II that I was using.
> 
> will start setting PBs soon


 
nono, you're fine, go start using a storebought, don't use a crap cube like Lunhui, your times will rise, go ahead stop using it :3


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 26, 2011)

And then send it to me so I can dispose of it properly...


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> nono, you're fine, go start using a storebought, don't use a crap cube like Lunhui, your times will rise, go ahead stop using it :3


 
Don't worry no PBs yet; have to get used to controlling this speed first


----------



## EricReese (Apr 26, 2011)

I've given up on 2h anyway, once I get decently fast at OH I will just be doing OH in 2h rounds, lol. Gogo sub 15 CN! I like did something to my lunhui so its sort of er..whats the word..choppy now? It feels like its catching on something internally and I dunno what it could be, so I haven'tt even touched it in a few days, all OH and 4x4 basically


----------



## Bapao (Apr 26, 2011)

> @b4p4076 Why does the postal service take so long to deliver my freaking LunHui?! T.T


A week is really fast and out of the 9 odd orders I've had come from China, only 2 or three have arrived that fast. It usually takes about 2 weeks. How long have you been waiting? 



> Did you need to lube the lunhui to make it a better cube or just tensioning? From your review it seems like a good cube, I hope to buy this one later...


I lubed it. I wouldn't review an unlubed cube because all of my other cubes are lubed. Wouldn't make for a fair comparison 



> You are a gentleman and a scholar. Thank you for writing that, it was beautiful.


What a sweet thing to say, thank you  



> I was hesitating getting a lunhui until I read your review. Thank you


I hope you and your new LunHui connect the same positive way that I did with mine  



> Sounds awesome, I might get one, when I have the money. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is the lunhui an improved lingyun, and this Dayan 5 an improved Guhong? That's just what it looks like to me from the little bit I've seen.


The LunHui is the same size as the LingYun, the GuHong is bigger. The LunHui is its own cube but resembles the GuHong more than the Lingyun if you want a comparison to those cubes. The GuHong and the LingYun are more similar to each other than either is to the LunHui. I'd best not compare the ZhangChi as it's not the finished product.



> what does IMO mean.


*I*n *M*y *O*pinion. I was infected with that abbreviation here on SS.



> Question: Because it isn't pop able would you recommended it for feet?


Not sure if you're asking me but; might be a bit small for feet? Don't know much about feet solving  It's pop resistant btw, that doesn't mean it will never pop at all. 



> This wasn't a set up.


I can only get that to happen when I really force it. Respect. Happened to me yesterday and as it was the first time so I was like "*.........*". 



> I like did something to my lunhui so its sort of er..whats the word..choppy now?


Mine did that when it was too tight. Or have you been sanding it?


----------

